# Bear grylls??



## Dukz13 (Aug 20, 2010)

Ok so im just curious as to how he gets away with killing monitors, reticulated pythons, lil beardies, and alot of other snakes, reptiles, animals etc???


----------



## -Peter (Aug 20, 2010)

Cause he is a clueless dead****** making a sham tv program. You might notice that the Australian one has edited out him killing the olive in the Kimberly. Now you see him releasing it. Now where did I see people kicking up a fuss about that...


----------



## Vixen (Aug 20, 2010)

I have a big soft spot for Bear, I don't care what people say about him or some of the questionable things he has done, he still has some decent advice on his shows that COULD save a life. Plus people are forgetting he has done some amazing things, eg. was the youngest Brittish person to climb Everest at the time he did, he's not the complete poser that many people think.

And anyway, he has done things that a big majority of people could only dream of, or wouldn't or couldn't do anyhow, so that deserves some points in my books! 

I like how everyone was up in arms about him killing the olive yet have no problem with anything else he has killed for food. No one would give a poop if say, someone who loved rabbits had a complain at him killing one, you'd probably all laugh at them. =) It's just a matter of opinion.


----------



## dossy (Aug 20, 2010)

he only kills them if he needs to eat. i have seen a few were he has relesed the reptile because he had bugs and birds and rabits. im sure if you were out there and all u had to eat was a reptile imsure u would eat it. i even gotta giv hime extra points for not eating the snake wich bit him in one episoid


----------



## Chicken (Aug 20, 2010)

Vixen i totally agree, people just watch it just to see him eat bugs and then mock him, thats totally not the point, the point is he's trying to show you how you would survive if you did get lost and your right he definitely deserves some credit for that. As for killing the reptiles, well it is a bit sad but its the way of life its how it works and if its a life or death situation i think i'd do the same.


----------



## samlam1187 (Aug 20, 2010)

total dooche


----------



## bulionz (Aug 20, 2010)

Some people say that he should only show you how to do it ,how can that be??

if he got food and what not from the camera crew he would be called a fraud ect ect so he cant really win and if thats the only food he could find at the time well hes not gonna pass it up  
i love his shows and yeah i dont like watching it when hes killing things i like but i still watch it nad its a very exciting show..


----------



## Waterrat (Aug 20, 2010)

bulionz said:


> if he got food and what not from the camera crew he would be called a fraud ect ect so he cant really win and if thats the only food he could find at the time




and you really believe that he only eats what you see him eating in the program? How can you be so naive? He stays in first class hotels and eats in top restaurants on locations. He stayed in a hotel on Thursday Island while filming the Torres Strait episode and flew to the "jungle" in a helicopter every day.

What a laugh. Sorry ... :lol::lol:


----------



## Vixen (Aug 20, 2010)

Waterrat said:


> and you really believe that he only eats what you see him eating in the program? How can you be so naive? He stays in first class hotels and eats in top restaurants on locations. He stayed in a hotel on Thursday Island while filming the Torres Strait episode and flew to the "jungle" in a helicopter every day.
> 
> What a laugh. Sorry ... :lol::lol:



I don't think anyone denies that of course he will have some other food source while filming, and I don't think anyone denies he has stayed in hotels either (I highly doubt they would go to the trouble of flying back EVERY night though.)

Filming an episode would take more than a week. You might be different but I certainly don't except him or his crew to stay out EVERY single night putting them at more of a risk than need be, just to please myself?! I would rather them alive and well, to construct the final episode for us to watch, enjoy and maybe learn something!

The point of the show is to inform the viewer with hints and tips on how to survive, I don't see how him staying at his camp every night helps this goal at all.. the camera is off for majority of the night anyway so it's really not teaching the viewer anything.. watching him sleep and maybe scratch his *** isn't teaching us all too much.  

I stand by what I said though, I would like to see most of you do what he does, even with a hotel some of the time!


----------



## blakehose (Aug 20, 2010)

VixenBabe said:


> I have a big soft spot for Bear, I don't care what people say about him or some of the questionable things he has done, he still has some decent advice on his shows that COULD save a life. Plus people are forgetting he has done some amazing things, eg. was the youngest Brittish person to climb Everest at the time he did, he's not the complete poser that many people think.
> 
> And anyway, he has done things that a big majority of people could only dream of, or wouldn't or couldn't do anyhow, so that deserves some points in my books!
> 
> I like how everyone was up in arms about him killing the olive yet have no problem with anything else he has killed for food. No one would give a poop if say, someone who loved rabbits had a complain at him killing one, you'd probably all laugh at them. =) It's just a matter of opinion.



I'm with you VixenBabe. I think he's great....


----------



## dickyknee (Aug 20, 2010)

[video=youtube;3UpSlpvb1is]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3UpSlpvb1is[/video]


----------



## redbellybite (Aug 20, 2010)

Waterrat said:


> and you really believe that he only eats what you see him eating in the program? How can you be so naive? He stays in first class hotels and eats in top restaurants on locations. He stayed in a hotel on Thursday Island while filming the Torres Strait episode and flew to the "jungle" in a helicopter every day.
> 
> What a laugh. Sorry ... :lol::lol:


AGREED HE IS A KNOB!!! ............but then again some people on here love PARIS HILTON TOOOOO say no more!


----------



## Snakelove (Aug 20, 2010)

He did an episode showing his whole camera crew and what they did. So it's not like they're hiding the fact that he's getting help and such. I'm actually equally impressed with the camera man, doing the same things as Bear whilst bringing a video recorder. lol I like to watch Bear Grylls for what it is, entertainment and I ignore everyone else around him.


----------



## blakehose (Aug 20, 2010)

dickyknee said:


> [video=youtube;3UpSlpvb1is]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3UpSlpvb1is[/video]



hahahaha


----------



## timboslice (Aug 20, 2010)

its a mad show, i would eat every reptile if there tasty ummmmmm  as if you wouldnt if you were starving and had no food.


----------



## Waterrat (Aug 20, 2010)

Good one dicky. :lol::lol::lol:
They didn't show the production tent, the chopper and the on-site advisors.


----------



## Vixen (Aug 20, 2010)

dickyknee said:


> [video=youtube;3upslpvb1is]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3upslpvb1is[/video]


 
Who cares?!! :lol::lol:

Once again the point is to inform the VIEWER, I think some people can't grasp this.


----------



## Dukz13 (Aug 20, 2010)

yes you would be hes not starving is he...


----------



## blakehose (Aug 20, 2010)

Waterrat said:


> Good one dicky. :lol::lol::lol:
> They didn't show the production tent, the chopper and the on-site advisors.



The 3 course meal and 10 boxes of powerbars? haha. It's obviously all a big hoax, but none the less I thoroughly enjoy watching it.


----------



## timboslice (Aug 20, 2010)

yah but his showing you how to surive, wow i dont think him eating one lizard is a big deal?


----------



## Waterrat (Aug 20, 2010)

VixenBabe said:


> Who cares?!! :lol::lol:
> 
> Once again the point is to inform the VIEWER, I think some people can't grasp this.



We are grasping that. The hilarious thing is that some VIEWERS actually believe what they see has been filmed as the real thing and the poor sod had to result to eating lizards. That is really funny.


----------



## Dukz13 (Aug 20, 2010)

dont get me wrong i like the show 2 and majority of the hints and tips are helpful i just dont think killing a beautiful animal just to show people they can survive is right.. bashing a reticulated python on the head whilst it suffers IMO is not kool (if it was a life or death situation then i understand)


----------



## timboslice (Aug 20, 2010)

animals are made to eat


----------



## LadyJ (Aug 20, 2010)

dossy said:


> he only kills them if he needs to eat. i have seen a few were he has relesed the reptile because he had bugs and birds and rabits. im sure if you were out there and all u had to eat was a reptile imsure u would eat it. i even gotta giv hime extra points for not eating the snake wich bit him in one episoid



He doesn't need to kill anything to eat... you do know it's a big load of bull right (ie. he's not actually stranded, there are tens of people there with him and of a night he goes to a hotel)? There's no need for him to kill anything - and if there was I'm sure that he'd be much better off explaining a humane way to end an animal's life and doing so in a swift and 'tasteful' matter.

I don't think I could be more against this tosser...


----------



## syeph8 (Aug 20, 2010)

timboslice said:


> animals are made to eat


 
i completely agree, if he ate them it wouldnt be so bad. and im not talking one bite for the camera. the main concern is that its killing endagered species to demonstrate edibillity, when there is a collection of camping grub available and you could just as easily say "oh yeah and if i wanted to i could bash that adder on the head with a rock and cook it and eat it, but because its unnessicary and my crew has food i will just eat the equivalent in rations" or something similar. 

and to the rabbit coment, you cannot compare killing an endagered species to killing rabbits either, but i do get your point and i would still consider it unnecessarily stupid if it were any other protected species, not just reptiles.


----------



## dickyknee (Aug 20, 2010)

VixenBabe said:


> Who cares?!! :lol::lol:
> 
> Once again the point is to inform the VIEWER, I think some people can't grasp this.


 
I care , that's why I posted it 
And I can grasp the show , i even watch it ocassionally , but i find that clip to funny to not post .


----------



## waruikazi (Aug 20, 2010)

VixenBabe said:


> Who cares?!! :lol::lol:
> 
> Once again the point is to inform the VIEWER, I think some people can't grasp this.


 
The point of the show is entertainment, not much else! I enjoy watching it, i love it when he eats poop.

I've killed and eaten heaps of native animals which includes some reptiles. There is nothing wrong with it so long as it is legal, ethical and sustainable.


----------



## waruikazi (Aug 20, 2010)

When has he ever killed an endangered species? All of his shows i have seen he differentiates between the protected and unprotected animals which can be eaten and he always advocates instant humane killing of animals. Beleive me bashing on the head, while not pretty, is very humane. Just think about how you kill all your rats and mice.



syeph8 said:


> i completely agree, if he ate them it wouldnt be so bad. and im not talking one bite for the camera. the main concern is that its killing endagered species to demonstrate edibillity, when there is a collection of camping grub available and you could just as easily say "oh yeah and if i wanted to i could bash that adder on the head with a rock and cook it and eat it, but because its unnessicary and my crew has food i will just eat the equivalent in rations" or something similar.
> 
> and to the rabbit coment, you cannot compare killing an endagered species to killing rabbits either, but i do get your point and i would still consider it unnecessarily stupid if it were any other protected species, not just reptiles.


----------



## timboslice (Aug 20, 2010)

yes thank you, i agree


----------



## method (Aug 20, 2010)

Creatures fault for being made of delicious nutritious meat


----------



## timboslice (Aug 20, 2010)

hahahaha


----------



## Jay84 (Aug 20, 2010)

I love Bear Grylls. I think he is great and his shows contain very usefull information. You hear of people going missing all the time whilst out bushwalking or on treks.

I dont necessarily like watching an animal being killed (thats usually when i turn away lol) but it is all very informative, how to clean the kill, how to cook etc.

For a guy who broke his back whilst in the forces, i think he is amazig!


----------



## Jay84 (Aug 20, 2010)

There are so many threads now about this topic too!


----------



## wiz-fiz (Aug 20, 2010)

VixenBabe said:


> I stand by what I said though, I would like to see most of you do what he does, even with a hotel some of the time!


 
OK, give me a camera crew, a helicopter, a parachute and a ****load of food and I'll do exactly what he does... be a phony


Will


----------



## LadyJ (Aug 20, 2010)

wiz-fiz said:


> OK, give me a camera crew, a helicopter, a parachute and a ****load of food and I'll do exactly what he does... be a phony
> 
> 
> Will



1+, pretty much sums it up I think.


----------



## Dukz13 (Aug 20, 2010)

u call bashing a snake on the head 3 times over coz the first two hits didn't connect properly humane??


----------



## timboslice (Aug 20, 2010)

who cears?


----------



## syeph8 (Aug 20, 2010)

waruikazi said:


> When has he ever killed an endangered species? All of his shows i have seen he differentiates between the protected and unprotected animals which can be eaten and he always advocates instant humane killing of animals. Beleive me bashing on the head, while not pretty, is very humane. Just think about how you kill all your rats and mice.



my apologies i meant protected but (due to my minds constant attempts to sabotage me) wrote endangered. i agree bashing on the head is usually the most humane way to go, if done right, but in the circumstance i was referring to, unnessicary. i have had plenty of experience killing animals for food, it used to be my job and i enjoy hunting so i dont disagree with it in the slightest. i enjoy most of his shows for the entertainment value but cannot grasp the reason behind killing some of the animals he does, when a simple admission of "i have other junk to eat" will suffice without sacrificing the entertainment value of the show.


----------



## Waterrat (Aug 20, 2010)

Whilst we are arguing whether he is genuine or a phony, he is laughing all the way to the bank. At least he is not stupid, we know that. But even smart people can turn themselves into a laughing stock.
I used to laugh and then I stopped watching it. I have no problem with him now.
By the way, what's his real name? The phony one sounds really stupid.


----------



## LadyJ (Aug 20, 2010)

syeph8 said:


> my apologies i meant protected but (due to my minds constant attempts to sabotage me) wrote endangered. i agree bashing on the head is usually the most humane way to go, if done right, but in the circumstance i was referring to, unnessicary. i have had plenty of experience killing animals for food, it used to be my job and i enjoy hunting so i dont disagree with it in the slightest. i enjoy most of his shows for the entertainment value but cannot grasp the reason behind killing some of the animals he does, when a simple admission of "i have other junk to eat" will suffice without sacrificing the entertainment value of the show.


 
I agree, I'm also a hunter but... eugh. They way this guy does anything for 'shock value' in order to get ratings, and, in the end, money in his pocket revolts me.


----------



## waruikazi (Aug 20, 2010)

Yep. I saw that episode and all three hits connected and it was over in a matter of seconds. That is humane in my book.



dukyboi said:


> u call bashing a snake on the head 3 times over coz the first two hits didn't connect properly humane??


----------



## dossy (Aug 20, 2010)

the vidieo og him crossing that lava bridge was just and example of how to cross it. it would be quite unlikely to get evrything that he comes across in a 100 km stretch so they do move around a little bit. and as some1 else said i would like to see you all do half the things he dose. there is an episode that he is in that he crosses a rope but in the background there is a bridge...he is showing you how to cross the rope not cross the bridge. his advice has come in handy for me. i needed to find some water while on a hike because my hike buddy and i were out and we found some in a dried up river bed. its like the cops shooting a "crim" with a taser. the person stands still and it is cut off very quickly wearas in the real world the crim would be running and moving.


----------



## waruikazi (Aug 20, 2010)

Using the tools that he does i think he does a pretty dam good job of killing the animals he eats humanely. He kills nearly all vertabrates by either decapitation or crushing their skulls. Which is pretty good imo.



LadyJ said:


> I agree, I'm also a hunter but... eugh. They way this guy does anything for 'shock value' in order to get ratings, and, in the end, money in his pocket revolts me.


----------



## Jacquie (Aug 20, 2010)

I had never heard of him until I started reading all the threads on here so whenever I saw it on TV I made sure I avoided it, I deplore killing animals for entertainment. The below was taken from a Bat Conservation website and I'd like to hear him explain how you can justify what he did?

*From Bat Conservation International:

*A recent episode of Discovery Channel's Man vs. Wild featured Bear Grylls
gleefully killing bats with a homemade club. The clip, which shows Grylls
throwing a flame in a cave to "smoke out" the bats, swatting them to the
ground and then stomping on them, has aired internationally and [video=youtube;guSY9bTdwI4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=guSY9bTdwI4[/video], allowing for continued access.

_(Update: Since this article was published, the video has been removed from YouTube)._

Intentionally or not, this clip perpetuates negative attitudes toward bats and could generate senseless copycat activity and/or the type of vandalism that is driving many bat species to the brink of extinction. Only four months ago, a Kentucky man was sentenced to eight months in jail after pleading guilty to beating to death 105 endangered Indiana bats.

*It is high time these "nature education" shows demonstrated environmental responsibility instead of sensationalism posing as education.*


----------



## timboslice (Aug 20, 2010)

no it wouldnt its just a show ? your making it a big deal, well at least now we know how to kill bats if we ever get hungry.


----------



## Jay84 (Aug 20, 2010)

Now i know how to catch a bat if i am stuck in the wilderness and find a cave.

Just what he was looking at doing...... educating on survival!


----------



## waruikazi (Aug 20, 2010)

Your response is pretty ignorant. You need to see these actions yourself to make an on balance judgment. From what i have seen of this show all the killing is done for food, not fun. 



Jacquie said:


> I had never heard of him until I started reading all the threads on here so whenever I saw it on TV I made sure I avoided it, I deplore killing animals for entertainment. The below was taken from a Bat Conservation website and I'd like to hear him explain how you can justify what he did?
> 
> *From Bat Conservation International:
> 
> ...


----------



## mrkos (Aug 20, 2010)

its good to hear someone with obvious hunting and fishing experience whose done some time in the bush not to winge and bicker about this mans tv programme, of course its not real no tv programm ever is can anyone name one?. His show is about promoting survival instincts in people if they ever find themselves lost in our ever decreasing wilderness nothing more.


waruikazi said:


> When has he ever killed an endangered species? All of his shows i have seen he differentiates between the protected and unprotected animals which can be eaten and he always advocates instant humane killing of animals. Beleive me bashing on the head, while not pretty, is very humane. Just think about how you kill all your rats and mice.


----------



## Dukz13 (Aug 20, 2010)

waruikazi said:


> Using the tools that he does i think he does a pretty dam good job of killing the animals he eats humanely. He kills nearly all vertabrates by either decapitation or crushing their skulls. Which is pretty good imo.


 
fair enough.


----------



## LadyJ (Aug 20, 2010)

timboslice said:


> no it wouldnt its just a show ? your making it a big deal, well at least now we know how to kill bats if we ever get hungry.


 
It's just a bat... it's just cruelty... it's just the a few lives.


----------



## mrkos (Aug 20, 2010)

are you a 100 percent vegetarian if not your response is not valid. Everyday chickens, pigs, cows, lamb, fish just to name a few are killed in order to feed humans why not whinge at them and call them cruel i guess not watching an animal get killed for food makes it ok to eat then yeh.


LadyJ said:


> It's just a bat... it's just cruelty... it's just the a few lives.


----------



## blakehose (Aug 20, 2010)

Waterrat said:


> Whilst we are arguing whether he is genuine or a phony, he is laughing all the way to the bank. At least he is not stupid, we know that. But even smart people can turn themselves into a laughing stock.
> I used to laugh and then I stopped watching it. I have no problem with him now.
> By the way, what's his real name? The phony one sounds really stupid.



His real name is Edward Michael Grylls....Looks like you have something in common


----------



## LadyJ (Aug 20, 2010)

mrkos said:


> are you a 100 percent vegetarian if not your response is not valid. Everyday chickens, pigs, cows, lamb, fish just to name a few are killed in order to feed humans why not whinge at them and call them cruel i guess not watching an animal get killed for food makes it ok to eat then yeh.


 
Nope, due to health reasons, although I avoid meat and animal by-products wherever I can. I just don't think killing of wildlife is justifiable by television ratings.


----------



## mrkos (Aug 20, 2010)

mayb instead of killing and eating a few animals he should rip out the can of baked beans and the bag of flour and have a good old cookup just like malcolm douglas does


----------



## Sdaji (Aug 20, 2010)

I find it amazing that some people think his survival hints are useful! Just on the extremely off chance that anyone is actually in a survival situation and considers using his advice - DON'T! What he recommends is more often than not going to decrease your chances of survival. He puts on a show which appeals to people who don't know anything about survival, if you do, you'll not only laugh at how ridiculously fake his setups are, but also how bad his advice is. Genuine survival tactics aren't going to make an exciting show.

If you do want to watch a half decent survival show, Survivorman (Les somethingorother) is a good watch, although he doesn't put the false stunts and stuff in, so if you like shallow, false, empty showmanship, you won't like it and should stick to "Bear".


----------



## -Matt- (Aug 20, 2010)

Wow another Bear thread...whats this number 100 for the year?  I depised the man and the show but since the last 99 threads I have started watching it regularly and even though it is staged, over-dramatised and for entertainment purposes it does just that....entertain me! I enjoy the show, it gives me a good laugh and I get to see a lot of cool countryside. I don't care anymore that he kills things, its not like he is the only person out there that kills animals for no reason...killing one snake, bat, crab, fish, whale here and there isn't going to make a difference. At least he doesn't let them go to waste.

A change of tune aye?


----------



## Laghairt (Aug 20, 2010)

I think someone has a little crush



VixenBabe said:


> I don't think anyone denies that of course he will have some other food source while filming, and I don't think anyone denies he has stayed in hotels either (I highly doubt they would go to the trouble of flying back EVERY night though.)
> 
> Filming an episode would take more than a week. You might be different but I certainly don't except him or his crew to stay out EVERY single night putting them at more of a risk than need be, just to please myself?! I would rather them alive and well, to construct the final episode for us to watch, enjoy and maybe learn something!
> 
> ...


----------



## bulionz (Aug 20, 2010)

no mate it didn't mean that at all i know he does what you said but he's not gonna say o this is how you do such and such ,but im not gonna eat it cause im flying back to the hotel for steak and gravy


----------



## Retic (Aug 20, 2010)

I like his shows and watch them when I can. I don't over analyse them. He got his nickname when he was a child apparently. Some of his expeditions are used to raise funds for Childrens Hospitals.


----------



## Vixen (Aug 20, 2010)

anouc said:


> I think someone has a little crush


 
Hey, it doesn't hurt that he's rather attractive. :lol:


----------



## Laghairt (Aug 20, 2010)

LOL, I didn't say there's anything wrong with it.



VixenBabe said:


> Hey, it doesn't hurt that he's rather attractive. :lol:


----------



## Nodrog (Aug 20, 2010)

This guy is 1 wierd bloke dropped into the forest and the first thing he does is eat bear poo?????


----------



## -Matt- (Aug 20, 2010)

Nodrog said:


> This guy is 1 wierd bloke dropped into the forest and the first thing he does is eat bear poo?????




An actual bears poo or his own poo?


----------



## mrkos (Aug 20, 2010)

definetely! i dont think his survival tips are all that usefull for australian conditions especially summer time but if you can learn just one thing from all his shows that might just might keep you alive one day if you are ever stck in the bush. For me i dont listen to his advice i just like the attitude and postitive frame of mind he promotes and put forth when stuck in a survivial situation. If there is anyone on this forum that knows everything there is to know about suviving in our outback then they should write a book or make up their own tv programme. I think that sort of extent of knowledge would be extremely rare nowdays and limited mainly to our remnant indigenous people around remote parts of the country and a lot of that knowledge would be passed down from several generations


Mattsnake said:


> Wow another Bear thread...whats this number 100 for the year?  I depised the man and the show but since the last 99 threads I have started watching it regularly and even though it is staged, over-dramatised and for entertainment purposes it does just that....entertain me! I enjoy the show, it gives me a good laugh and I get to see a lot of cool countryside. I don't care anymore that he kills things, its not like he is the only person out there that kills animals for no reason...killing one snake, bat, crab, fish, whale here and there isn't going to make a difference. At least he doesn't let them go to waste.
> 
> A change of tune aye?


----------



## hypochondroac (Aug 20, 2010)

Mattsnake said:


> An actual bears poo or his own poo?


 
Hahahaha.


----------



## Jay84 (Aug 20, 2010)

Sdaji said:


> I find it amazing that some people think his survival hints are useful! Just on the extremely off chance that anyone is actually in a survival situation and considers using his advice - DON'T! What he recommends is more often than not going to decrease your chances of survival. He puts on a show which appeals to people who don't know anything about survival, if you do, you'll not only laugh at how ridiculously fake his setups are, but also how bad his advice is. Genuine survival tactics aren't going to make an exciting show.
> 
> If you do want to watch a half decent survival show, Survivorman (Les somethingorother) is a good watch, although he doesn't put the false stunts and stuff in, so if you like shallow, false, empty showmanship, you won't like it and should stick to "Bear".



What makes you say his survival hints are useless? He is successful in finding food, has great info on local plants and what they can be used for. Finds water and great tips on building shelters and rafts?

What is not useful about that?


----------



## adderboy (Aug 20, 2010)

The problem I have with this guy is that his show is firstly and foremost for ENTERTAINMENT, not teaching survival techniques. There is so little genuine attention given to the latter that it's a waste of time on that front. So he's basically killing animals (be they reptiles or anything else) for entertainment and his own self-aggrandisement. There can be no moral justification for this, so, having seen a few of his shows and the behaviours he seems to enjoy, I have done what we all should do - not watch this rubbish.


----------



## Jay84 (Aug 20, 2010)

How many poor little defenseless animals does he kill per show???

I think you will find it is ONE or TWO vertebrates and the rest are inverts!

Do you really think that is making such an impact on the populations?


----------



## mrkos (Aug 20, 2010)

your post is rubbish


adderboy said:


> The problem I have with this guy is that his show is firstly and foremost for ENTERTAINMENT, not teaching survival techniques. There is so little genuine attention given to the latter that it's a waste of time on that front. So he's basically killing animals (be they reptiles or anything else) for entertainment and his own self-aggrandisement. There can be no moral justification for this, so, having seen a few of his shows and the behaviours he seems to enjoy, I have done what we all should do - not watch this rubbish.


----------



## mrkos (Aug 20, 2010)

QUOTE=Jay84;1768403]How many poor little defenseless animals does he kill per show???

I think you will find it is ONE or TWO vertebrates and the rest are inverts!

Do you really think that is making such an impact on the populations?[/QUOTE]


----------



## Jay84 (Aug 20, 2010)

You quoted me mrkos but no comment?


----------



## AnimalCollector6 (Aug 20, 2010)

adderboy said:


> The problem I have with this guy is that his show is firstly and foremost for ENTERTAINMENT, not teaching survival techniques. There is so little genuine attention given to the latter that it's a waste of time on that front. So he's basically killing animals (be they reptiles or anything else) for entertainment and his own self-aggrandisement. There can be no moral justification for this, so, having seen a few of his shows and the behaviours he seems to enjoy, I have done what we all should do - not watch this rubbish.


 
How can you say he's not teaching survival techniques!? Have you even watched one of his full shows? Most of the time he's talking about how you can SURVIVE and little tricks you can use. I think what you said was extremely absurd. Besides what you got against killin'?


----------



## Bushman (Aug 20, 2010)

I'd like to judge this bloke for myself. Can someone please tell me what station and time it's on, especially the Australian leg of the series?


----------



## Jay84 (Aug 20, 2010)

SBS Mondays - 8.30pm


----------



## Bushman (Aug 20, 2010)

Thanks Jay.


----------



## spongebob (Aug 20, 2010)

I wonder if he flosses before kissing the missus?


----------



## D3pro (Aug 20, 2010)

sigh... if I'm ever get lost in the wilderness I pick up my mobile phone...


----------



## DanTheMan (Aug 20, 2010)

This argument again...

He's an idiot, get used to it. He can kill all he wants for his show, I don't care, he's not going to wipe any species off the face of the earth. It's the fact the he's full of crap that gives me the ****s. He likes to exaggerate and twist the truth.


----------



## babba007 (Aug 21, 2010)

The guy's a tool!


----------



## Dipcdame (Aug 21, 2010)

timboslice said:


> its a mad show, i would eat every reptile if there tasty ummmmmm  as if you wouldnt if you were starving and had no food.


 
So, how many reptiles ACTUALLY get killed for a meal? remember, there's a camera crew, and tech guys out there with him...... how do they eat????


----------



## waruikazi (Aug 21, 2010)

How could we know that they aren't on camera!



Dipcdame said:


> So, how many reptiles ACTUALLY get killed for a meal? remember, there's a camera crew, and tech guys out there with him...... how do they eat????


----------



## dreamkiller (Aug 21, 2010)

he may be any of the nasty things people are calling him but hey, who's making a trUCK load of cash having fun????


----------



## LadyJ (Aug 21, 2010)

I hate Bear Grylls more than anything (as obviously stated), but if he gets your blood boiling then I'd hate to see the reaction to Cannibal Holocaust (I love the film, but if anyone's seen/heard of it [slim chance], you'll get what I mean).


----------



## Vixen (Aug 21, 2010)

LadyJ said:


> I hate Bear Grylls more than anything (as obviously stated), but if he gets your blood boiling then I'd hate to see the reaction to Cannibal Holocaust (I love the film, but if anyone's seen/heard of it [slim chance], you'll get what I mean).


 
I got up to them killing the turtle and turned it off, not nice to watch. I wouldn't have really had a problem, but the way they went about it was terrible. I actually watched it as Eli Roth recommended it, I figure his taste in films and directing might prove it to be decent but not quite to my liking. :lol:


----------



## LadyJ (Aug 21, 2010)

VixenBabe said:


> I got up to them killing the turtle and turned it off, not nice to watch. I wouldn't have really had a problem, but the way they went about it was terrible. I actually watched it as Eli Roth recommended it, I figure his taste in films and directing might prove it to be decent but not quite to my liking. :lol:


 
Success - someone knows what I'm on about! Loved Cannibal Holocaust and anything similar (not that I should admit it, haha)... aah, too bad about the actual killings. By the way, a snake was decapited in Friday the 13th, anyone wanna whine about that? :lol:


----------



## punisherSIX (Aug 22, 2010)

This sums it up:
#139 – Bear Grylls � Things Bogans Like


----------



## D3pro (Aug 22, 2010)

I think the funniest part about this is.... he drank his own urine when he didn't have to... think about for a minute.... yes... yes... yes your hero is indeed a voluntary urine drinker haha


----------



## waruikazi (Aug 22, 2010)

All of us real men have done it! My favourite is drinking elephant poop water.



D3pro said:


> I think the funniest part about this is.... he drank his own urine when he didn't have to... think about for a minute.... yes... yes... yes your hero is indeed a voluntary urine drinker haha


----------



## D3pro (Aug 22, 2010)

waruikazi said:


> All of us real men have done it! My favourite is drinking elephant poop water.


 
yes you have to drink liquefied elephant poop to be a real man, why do you think dads are so keen to take their kids to the zoo? lol


----------



## blakehose (Aug 22, 2010)

waruikazi said:


> All of us real men have done it! My favourite is drinking elephant poop water.



If I am feeling a little nippy, I just go down to the falls and bite the head off a Tiger snake.


----------



## Carpetpythonmorphs (Aug 23, 2010)

-What documentary isn't staged to some extent?
-I have only seen him demonstrate humane dispatching.
-Its great to see a "boy-scout" role model for kids for a change, so many parents stop their kids from their own "bush adventures" these days.
-It seems so many parents would rather let their kids turn into DS or PSP blobs!
-I saw Bear interviewed and he is no "animal rights activist" but he is a passionate humanitarian and conservationist.
-I prefer humanitarians and conservationists.


----------



## Ingrid (Aug 24, 2010)

Haha.. I love the attitude some people have that EVERYONE else that watches it believes it 100% and thinks he is completely isolated and doing it all for real.. Like.. YOU'RE the only one that knows the truth and can mock us rednecks that obviously worship him and take it so seriously.


----------



## Noxious (Aug 24, 2010)

LadyJ said:


> I hate Bear Grylls more than anything (as obviously stated), but if he gets your blood boiling then I'd hate to see the reaction to Cannibal Holocaust (I love the film, but if anyone's seen/heard of it [slim chance], you'll get what I mean).


 
The turtle scene is pretty full on.

I didn't mind the film, to be honest I thought it was great in it's own way.


----------



## byron_moses (Aug 24, 2010)

dickyknee said:


> [video=youtube;3UpSlpvb1is]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3UpSlpvb1is[/video]


 bahahahahahahaha


----------



## LadyJ (Aug 24, 2010)

Carpetpythonmorphs said:


> -What documentary isn't staged to some extent?
> -I have only seen him demonstrate humane dispatching.
> -Its great to see a "boy-scout" role model for kids for a change, so many parents stop their kids from their own "bush adventures" these days.
> -It seems so many parents would rather let their kids turn into DS or PSP blobs!
> ...



Great role model, maybe these kids will go out and butcher some wildlife just like Bear?


----------



## waruikazi (Aug 24, 2010)

What is wrong with butchering wildlife? I do it on a weekly basis! And there is a great many more memberes who do the same!



LadyJ said:


> Great role model, maybe these kids will go out and butcher some wildlife just like Bear?


----------



## byron_moses (Aug 24, 2010)

waruikazi said:


> What is wrong with butchering wildlife? I do it on a weekly basis! And there is a great many more memberes who do the same!


 difference between wildlife and feral animals


----------



## waruikazi (Aug 24, 2010)

I know there is a difference. I usually don't eat the ferals, the natives are usually much tastier and healthier. 



byron_moses said:


> difference between wildlife and feral animals


----------



## SnakeyTroy (Aug 24, 2010)

dickyknee said:


> [video=youtube;3UpSlpvb1is]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3UpSlpvb1is[/video]



for this reason it infuriates me that he kills reptiles and eats them on his program. he doesn't have to do it to survive. as you can see here he has access to sivilisation.


----------



## Jay84 (Aug 24, 2010)

Guys...... his latest show he killed ONE fish and some freshwater mussells. Its is not like he kills for the hell of it and every animal in sight!


----------



## Kristy_07 (Aug 24, 2010)

I'll never understand why people jump up and down about Bear, but won't do the same thing about the commercial meat industry... I guess cruelty to animals and slaughtering them for food inhumanely is only unacceptable when it's on TV, and not on the dinner plate.


----------



## waruikazi (Aug 24, 2010)

But it's not on TV! What he does isn't pretty but it is not inhumane.



Kristy_07 said:


> I'll never understand why people jump up and down about Bear, but won't do the same thing about the commercial meat industry... I guess cruelty to animals and slaughtering them for food inhumanely is only unacceptable when it's on TV, and not on the dinner plate.


----------



## eitak (Aug 24, 2010)

The thing is he doesn't need to kill anything . . I think it would be ok to show how to capture the animal but to kill it for food which he really doesn't need, doesn't seem necessary . .


----------



## waruikazi (Aug 24, 2010)

I could go out and buy all my meat, but i choose to go out and hunt for atleast some of it. What is wrong with that?


----------



## AnimalCollector6 (Aug 24, 2010)

I don't think he'd get away with killing any animals that were vulnerable or endangered anyway! I'm pretty sure he'd have to contact whatever the country's government is and tell them his intentions. Besides when he's in NT he lets that olive python go doesn't he? I don't see the problem with him killing when the damn country's Government tells him what he can and can't kill!?


----------



## Kristy_07 (Aug 24, 2010)

waruikazi said:


> But it's not on TV! What he does isn't pretty but it is not inhumane.


 


waruikazi said:


> I could go out and buy all my meat, but i choose to go out and hunt for atleast some of it. What is wrong with that?



I think we're agreeing, Gordo  

What I mean is that people get up in arms about him humanely (if not prettily) killing a few things in the wild, but don't do the same thing about the commercially processed piece of steak that they're gnawing away on while watching the show! I agree, he's not doing anything inhumane, and certainly, our countries' commercial meat industry is having a far more devastating impact on our environment, and undoubtedly raises more animal cruelty/welfare concerns, than BG does. 

I think there's nothing wrong with substituting some of your meat with hunted over Woolies. I just think it's a shame people expend all their energies on hating this guy rather than the bigger problem.


----------



## AnimalCollector6 (Aug 24, 2010)

Well said.


----------



## Jacquie (Aug 24, 2010)

How many bears would Bear Grylls kill if Bear Grylls could kill bears?


----------



## Wally (Aug 24, 2010)

Jacquie said:


> How many bears would Bear Grylls kill if Bear Grylls could kill bears?



I don't know but the episode where he spent the night running from a bear somewhere in Nth America was hilarious.


----------



## mrkos (Aug 24, 2010)

i think bear grylls is finally starting to win people over on this forum


----------



## Kristy_07 (Aug 24, 2010)

He had me at "Hello... Would you like to try some of my urine?"


----------



## impulse reptiles (Aug 24, 2010)

The ol switcharoo with some Mountain Dew...you lot are so Gullible :lol:


----------



## Jacquie (Aug 24, 2010)

I should have written 'grill', as in "How many bears would Bear Grylls grill if Bear Grylls could grill bears".


----------



## D3pro (Aug 24, 2010)

Jacquie said:


> I should have written 'grill', as in "How many bears would Bear Grylls grill if Bear Grylls could grill bears".


 
as many as he could until the EPA found about it


----------



## Amby_Purr (Aug 25, 2010)

last time i checked, i was an omnivore - and so is the majority of the worlds population. people require particular sustinance to survive - unfortunately, it's at the expense of a life.

I like tree's, but i need lumber for my house.

Reptiles eat other mammals and bugs.

Bear Grylls isn't illegally killing animals, he is hunting and not wasting. he eats them. He's demonstrating survival skills. Get over it. 
If you don't like the graphic nature, don't watch - and if you don't agree with him eating animals, i suggest you take up your complaint with human creation, because we're designed to eat meat. Stop being so 'precious'...


----------



## Bushfire (Aug 25, 2010)

In Australia at least every kill and the way it was killed had been fulled authorised and licensed by the wildlife authority of the areas that he operated in. Most likely there was even a uniformed officer watching him do it.


----------



## LadyJ (Aug 25, 2010)

I'm 'precious' because I don't agree with Bear Grylls killing for ratings... I need that on a shirt.


----------



## spiderpug (Aug 25, 2010)

*Bear Grylls*

I think Bears shows are great! He kills the snakes and other animals for food, not just cause he hates them... it shows people basic survival skills and he never makes an animal suffer when he kills it. If it was a species which was nearly extinct I would be up in arms though


----------



## D3pro (Aug 25, 2010)

lol this thread has gone from "oh he's an idiot from killing those poor animals" to "we all kill animals for food" to "I don't agree in killing for ratings" to "he's teaching the public how to survive"..... APS my diagnosis is that you have bipolar and should be on heavy medication


----------



## LadyJ (Aug 25, 2010)

D3pro said:


> lol this thread has gone from "oh he's an idiot from killing those poor animals" to "we all kill animals for food" to "I don't agree in killing for ratings" to "he's teaching the public how to survive"..... APS my diagnosis is that you have bipolar and should be on heavy medication


 
But then we'd miss out on the quality flame-war... I uh mean... discussion.


----------



## Vixen (Aug 27, 2010)

D3pro said:


> lol this thread has gone from "oh he's an idiot from killing those poor animals" to "we all kill animals for food" to "I don't agree in killing for ratings" to "he's teaching the public how to survive"..... APS my diagnosis is that you have bipolar and should be on heavy medication



If you haven't noticed the 'morphs' thread I suggest to check it out! We've gone from condemning to loving hybrids in a month.  I came back from a few months away and I didn't know what'd hit me!


----------



## woodchoper (Aug 27, 2010)

bear is a tool, as if he eats all the stuff he finds, what about the guy in sydney this year who ate a slug for a dare he ended up with brain damage from infection


----------



## -Matt- (Aug 27, 2010)

woodchoper said:


> what about the guy in sydney this year who ate a slug for a dare he ended up with brain damage from infection



That's because he is no Bear Gryll's.....I'm not postive but I'm pretty sure Bear is Chuck Norris's son


----------



## KRONYK94 (Aug 27, 2010)

as much as i dislike the guy and kills and eats anything that moves but nature always gets its payback 

[video=youtube;1_xIQL-fHBQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1_xIQL-fHBQ&feature=channel[/video]


----------



## Kristy_07 (Aug 27, 2010)

Mattsnake said:


> That's because he is no Bear Gryll's.....I'm not postive but I'm pretty sure Bear is Chuck Norris's son


 
FINALLY! A rational explanation! :lol:


----------



## woodchoper (Aug 27, 2010)

my mum was the same she hated snakes , know she has more reptiles then me


----------



## LadyJ (Aug 27, 2010)

woodchoper said:


> my mum was the same she hated snakes , know she has more reptiles then me


 
Wrong thread? Need directions... ? :lol:


----------



## silatman (Aug 27, 2010)

Spaceship, billycan, newspaper
thats about as much sense as the woodchopper post have and about twice as much as this whole thread!!
Bring on the next hero show
Oh and Leave Chuck Norris out of this its not his problem


----------



## LadyJ (Aug 27, 2010)

silatman said:


> Spaceship, billycan, newspaper
> thats about as much sense as the woodchopper post have and about twice as much as this whole thread!!
> Bring on the next hero show
> Oh and Leave Chuck Norris out of this its not his problem


 
+1000... APS, you made my day :lol:


----------



## Daryl_H (Aug 27, 2010)

dukyboi said:


> u call bashing a snake on the head 3 times over coz the first two hits didn't connect properly humane??



alot worse happens in slauter houses for your pork chicken beef and lamb but its not put on t.v so you dont complain about it!!!! if your that squimish you'd be a vego if you knew what happened in the real world!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Daryl_H (Aug 27, 2010)

dukyboi said:


> u call bashing a snake on the head 3 times over coz the first two hits didn't connect properly humane??



if you knew what happened in the real world ie the slauter house for beef pork lamb ect squimish people like you would all be vego's realy have no clew at all. that would be quite nice death compared to how you buy your nicely pre packed steak from the supermarket... wake up


----------



## Wally (Aug 27, 2010)

Daryl_H said:


> if you knew what happened in the real world ie the slauter house for beef pork lamb ect squimish people like you would all be vego's realy have no clew at all. that would be quite nice death compared to how you buy your nicely pre packed steak from the supermarket... wake up[/QUOTE
> 
> It's all over fairly quick in an abattoir. The animal has usually lost consciousness by the time it hits the bottom of the chute and dies fairly rapidly.


----------



## adderboy (Aug 27, 2010)

If it's bred and raised for human consumption and killed humanely I see little problem. But if it's wild, leave it alone! There is an ever-decreasing number of wild animals out there thanks to us, and they don't need modern-day jungle jims going out there and knocking more off for a damned tv show.


----------



## Kristy_07 (Aug 27, 2010)

Wally - it's not so much as the killing process as it is the growing and living conditions the animals are subjected to first. Pretty gruesome. I agree with Daryl 100%.


----------



## Wally (Aug 27, 2010)

Kristy_07 said:


> Wally - it's not so much as the killing process as it is the growing and living conditions the animals are subjected to first. Pretty gruesome. I agree with Daryl 100%.


 
My post relates to what Daryl has said about the slaughter process of which I have some experience. He did not talk about the animals life up to the point of slaughter which is a different discussion entirely.


----------



## Kristy_07 (Aug 27, 2010)

Ah sorry. I read his post, but just made the link from the one to the other. Fair enough.


----------



## Wally (Aug 27, 2010)

No probs. I'm the first to admit life aint pretty sometimes.


----------



## mrkos (Aug 27, 2010)

i used to work at beerburrum near the steve irwin way and during summer the easterly winds would blow across the stench from the nearby chicken farm believe me people if you smelt some of these flavours you would never eat chicken meat again, they were absolutely sickening. I lasted 8 months but time away from the smell and lately bbq chicken aromas in coles got myself back on the bird meat once again loving it more than ever. I guess meat tastes so much better when you dont have to breed raise, feed , and butcher it.


Kristy_07 said:


> Wally - it's not so much as the killing process as it is the growing and living conditions the animals are subjected to first. Pretty gruesome. I agree with Daryl 100%.


----------



## Kristy_07 (Aug 27, 2010)

I agree - I used to hear and smell the local piggery and chicken laying barns..... I still don't eat pork, and made my whole family switch to free range (which isn't all that much better, I know). (Mostly) vegetarian now.


----------



## mrkos (Aug 27, 2010)

ive tried the vego thing but really seem to run short of energy and zest after a few days without a piece of fresh beef i always seem to go back


----------



## Kristy_07 (Aug 27, 2010)

I'm the same. As much as I would like to do it 100%, I just don't seem to handle it. But since I go vego for environmental reasons, not only animal cruelty, cutting meat products to a minimum does still benefit the cause I support


----------



## mrkos (Aug 27, 2010)

i think our society as a whole eats way too much i believe its one of the main causes of disease. I spent a fair bit of time in Japan over there, they dont have access to the quantity of red meat that we have and they seem much leaner and healthier than our society for it especially in the older generations and most of them smoke. They also eat a heap of seafood including sea weed which i think is underated for health benefits.


----------



## Wally (Aug 27, 2010)

I believe Whale is popular too.


----------



## mrkos (Aug 27, 2010)

its definetely on the menu if anything its far from popular, extremely expensive looks like **** on the shelf and takes up a very small place on their market shelves very strong unatractive looking meat. They do however stock their supermarkets with fish products which we would only find in our bait and tackle shops.


----------



## Carpetpythonmorphs (Aug 27, 2010)

-Bear Grylls is setting a bad example.
-Everyone should be vegetarian because killing animals is cruel.
-No one should touch nature because nature should be left untouched in the wild where it belongs.
-No one should let their kids adventure down in the bush because that is where sicko's prey on children.
-No kids need to do dangerous things like play tennis or the like because it is much safer to do this inside on the Wii.
-Everyone should wash their hands for germs just one more time!


----------



## LadyJ (Aug 28, 2010)

Carpetpythonmorphs said:


> -Bear Grylls is setting a bad example.
> -Everyone should be vegetarian because killing animals is cruel.
> -No one should touch nature because nature should be left untouched in the wild where it belongs.
> -No one should let their kids adventure down in the bush because that is where sicko's prey on children.
> ...


 
... What?


----------



## Ersatz (Aug 28, 2010)

If someone didn't know that Man vs Wild was, and read this post, you'd almost think he runs into the forest with a gun shooting everything in sight, just for the fun of it. From what I've seen on the tv show he shows a small example, he doesn't wipe out half the species from that eco-system.. And its not inhumane!

Does anyone like masterchef? Think of all the animals that were slaughtered to make food on masterchef...


----------



## Carpetpythonmorphs (Aug 28, 2010)

What-what?


----------



## Kristy_07 (Aug 28, 2010)

Carpetpythonmorphs said:


> -Bear Grylls is setting a bad example.
> -Everyone should be vegetarian because killing animals is cruel.
> -No one should touch nature because nature should be left untouched in the wild where it belongs.
> -No one should let their kids adventure down in the bush because that is where sicko's prey on children.
> ...


 
Bahahahaha!


----------



## cris (Aug 30, 2010)

Carpetpythonmorphs said:


> -Bear Grylls is setting a bad example.
> -Everyone should be vegetarian because killing animals is cruel.
> -No one should touch nature because nature should be left untouched in the wild where it belongs.
> -No one should let their kids adventure down in the bush because that is where sicko's prey on children.
> ...


 
Agree 100% :lol:


----------



## LadyJ (Aug 30, 2010)

Ersatz said:


> If someone didn't know that Man vs Wild was, and read this post, you'd almost think he runs into the forest with a gun shooting everything in sight, just for the fun of it. From what I've seen on the tv show he shows a small example, he doesn't wipe out half the species from that eco-system.. And its not inhumane!
> 
> Does anyone like masterchef? Think of all the animals that were slaughtered to make food on masterchef...



I don't think that's the point most against are trying to make. I think it's due to the rather graphic way he 'destroys' things which could easily be taken as inhumane...


----------



## Jay84 (Aug 30, 2010)

LadyJ.... i think you need to go and visit your local slaughter house or abbertoir (spelling?)

Maybe then you would reevaluate what you consider as inhumane.


----------



## Jay84 (Aug 30, 2010)

OOOOH OOOH.........

All those Bear Grylls lovers and haters.... the 'best of' is on NOW !!!!


----------



## LadyJ (Aug 30, 2010)

Jay84 said:


> LadyJ.... i think you need to go and visit your local slaughter house or abbertoir (spelling?)
> 
> Maybe then you would reevaluate what you consider as inhumane.


 
Guessing you haven't seen my thread? 

http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/chit-chat-39/calling-vegetarians-vegans-142968/


----------



## Jay84 (Aug 30, 2010)

So you will fully support the cruelty until the end of the year? So you can stop adding to this thread until then? lol


----------



## LadyJ (Aug 30, 2010)

Jay84 said:


> So you will fully support the cruelty until the end of the year? So you can stop adding to this thread until then? lol


 
Mhmm... you can read, can't you? I gave my reason in the thread I supplied... hence supplying the thread.


----------



## Jay84 (Aug 30, 2010)

I couldnt be bothered reading through 4 pages. I was too busy watching Bear Grylls........ couldnt miss one minute on reading about a vegan vegetarian thread lol


----------



## cassanova (Aug 31, 2010)

Total phony when i first heard of it it said ~"Compleetly Alone"~ I thought i believed him but he is a phony after all why would you do that he eats at luxuary resturants and 5 star hotels and eats reptiles for fun i know you all think that he is awesome but truth is hes not he dosent even want to eat the reptiles.


----------



## mrkos (Aug 31, 2010)

answer me this WHAT SHOW ISNT PHONY? If you think tv is the real deal than you are a fairly gullible type along with all the other hese so phony bear haters and whingers on this forum. And unless you are 100 percent vegetarian you should not even go near the killing and moral stuff that everyone is so offended by.


cassanova said:


> Total phony when i first heard of it it said ~"Compleetly Alone"~ I thought i believed him but he is a phony after all why would you do that he eats at luxuary resturants and 5 star hotels and eats reptiles for fun i know you all think that he is awesome but truth is hes not he dosent even want to eat the reptiles.


----------



## Khagan (Aug 31, 2010)

So i caught a glimpse of an episode earlier, and he killed a reindeer. Not only is this guy eating reptiles just to make us mad, but he is now planning on ruining christmas =(.. How evil.


----------



## mrkos (Aug 31, 2010)

this thread should be closed


----------



## cris (Aug 31, 2010)

mrkos said:


> this thread should be closed


 
Nooo bear grills needs an entire forum on this site, he is now more popular than coastal carpet pythons and venomoids combined :lol:


----------



## waruikazi (Sep 1, 2010)

cris said:


> Nooo bear grills needs an entire forum on this site, he is now more popular than coastal carpet pythons and venomoids combined :lol:



And Hoser.


----------



## Kristy_07 (Sep 1, 2010)

I agree about him having his own forum....

I wonder what what happen if we could hybridise Bear and Chuck.... :shock: Controversy... or pure awesomeness?


----------



## Waterrat (Sep 1, 2010)

Page 11, still roasting poor old bear?
Admin, you should offer him an honorary membership here.


----------



## -Matt- (Sep 1, 2010)

Kristy_07 said:


> I wonder what what happen if we could hybridise Bear and Chuck.... :shock: Controversy... or pure awesomeness?



That would be the end of human evolution as we know it, the perfect being will have been created.


----------



## waruikazi (Sep 1, 2010)

I don't know if Chuck can be improved upon. He's already the perfect package, a ginger ninja... it doesn't get more awesome than that.

Besides, Bear broke his back in a parachuting accident. If Chuck had a parachuting accident (which he wouldn't) the Earth would break not chuck. Ergo Bear would not handle Chuck mating with him, i think he would spontaneously combust if chuck even thought about it.



Mattsnake said:


> That would be the end of human evolution as we know it, the perfect being will have been created.


----------



## Jimi (Sep 1, 2010)

I'm shocked at the amount of people that take TV shows to heart.

This show is for our entertainment, not to be taken literally.

As for all those who are up in arms about the few animals that get killed, surely you have bigger fish to fry than Bear Grylls???


----------



## Carpetpythonmorphs (Sep 1, 2010)

Jimi said:


> I'm shocked at the amount of people that take TV shows to heart.
> 
> This show is for our entertainment, not to be taken literally.
> 
> As for all those who are up in arms about the few animals that get killed, surely you have bigger fish to fry than Bear Grylls???


 
Good on you Jimi.
Like NSW National Parks and Wildlife (DECCW) endorsing the killing of wombats and endangered flying foxes.


----------



## Kristy_07 (Sep 1, 2010)

Chuck Norris Facts |


----------

